# Need Outboard Repair Advice w/ Video



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope, ain't gonna happen, at least not from me... :-[

Last time I tried to diagnose by sound, I kept taking things apart according to what I thought
was the problem, when reassembled it still made funny noises. Went further and further into the
engine, never found the problem. But the last time I reassembled the noise went away...
never fixed anything...still bothers me.

                                                    

                                                     ;D


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I had the same motor as far as it running rough, the carbs are a pain to get dialed in right. Not one shop in the tampa bay area wanted to work on the motor because of the carbs. I guess the needles and jets are so small its hard to rebuild them properly. Ater a honda shop rebuilt them it still wasnt right. From there they gave up told me to buy a new carb. 2 out of 3 were good once I put a new one on another one started acting up. There answer buy another carb. I wasnt cool with that so I tried a few other shops and again no one wanted to touch those carbs. I ended up by selling the motor because of that. I really wish they could have got it right It was a nice quiet motor with good power


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have seen this before. My Merc 25 does the same thing when it is hooked up to the hose and not in the water.

My mechanic said that the grinding is because when you start to engage, the gears touch and spin the prop faster than the engine speed and the gears don't instantly engage and that causes the noise.

My noise like that is ONLY when I engage it on the hose - NEVER present when in the water and under load. Whether on the trailer, tied to the dock or under way - the noise is NOT present when in water.

The knocking could simply be the clutch dog rattling because there is no resistance and couple with the prop's inertia.

If it still does it when in the water then I am clueless.


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

I hear you MM the carb jets are so small too bad its not F Inj.And thanks fro the great insight DN! I appreciate they input!


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I had the same problems with carbs for small Yamaha outboards. I bought a heated ultrasonic cleaner to reclean them when installing rebuild kits. I got them to work in most all cases and especially if I soaked the carbs in OMC engine tuner for a couple of days befor the ultrasound.

Frank_S


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

That knocking nosie sounds like more of a rattle, and it appears to becoming from the gearcase (atleast from the video) sounds like the clutch dog isn't engaging all the way. I see your in crescent beach, take the boat to Crew N II Outboard. Talk to Sam sheets, best Honda outboard shop in florida. Also quit running it cause if it's what I think it is your messing up more stuff everytime you run it.

Good luck


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Seems like it was somewhat prop related .I gave up on checking the linkage , to much stuff to move and be able to get to it .I pulled the prop and i guess the thrust washer? Pulled out a bunch of 30lb power pro  cleaned and greased it all up and the noise went away  .Now I just need to get the carbs blown out .


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just came in from the garage hanging a 50 Honda I just built, because I sold the Honda 45 I was running on Wednesday and saw your thread. Don't ask...long story.... seems everytime I get a motor built and on my Hobie a buddy talks me out of it and I have to start over. Lucky for me I bought three of these motors in a package deal and have spares. If you are still having problems shoot me a PM with your number and I'll try to work you through a few things these motors are finicky about. Its worth it to get them right because they are a joy to own once tuned properly and carbs sync'ed and adjusted right. Don't give up on it yet. MIKE


----------

